
Pretty State Machine Patterns in Rust - hoverbear
https://hoverbear.org/2016/10/12/rust-state-machine-pattern/
======
cossatot
Can't say I get much about the article, but the phrase "Pretty State Machine"
has a certain industrial flair.

~~~
s_kilk
I'm almost certain it's a reference to Nine Inch Nails "Pretty Hate Machine"

~~~
hoverbear
That and
[http://prettystatemachine.blogspot.de/](http://prettystatemachine.blogspot.de/)
:)

